# Your Best Life Later



## RamistThomist (Jul 17, 2007)

A sermon by Russell Moore.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 18, 2007)

Providentially, I already have that one loaded up and ready to go for tomorrow's commute. (From the link you sent me a while back)


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 18, 2007)

Lord willing, I plan to listen to it in the next few days.


----------

